# 1974 Schwinn-Approved Le Tour 10-Speed



## CavemanJoe (Aug 15, 2022)

It's 48 years old now, so I guess it can be posted here. These LeTours were just a little bit heavy at 30 pounds, a little pricey at around $169, but they looked and rode better than anything most of us had ever seen! This one rides really nice with a new pair of slimmer 27" x 1 1/8" HP (90 psi) gumwall tires, 4 new brake pads, fresh grease, and a few adjustments. The Opaque Blue color with silver accents and white lettering looks stunning. All I have to do now is get a powder blue polyester leisure suit to wear when I ride it!  SPECIAL NOTE: For touch-up paint to match Schwinn Opaque Blue from this time period try Rust-O-Leum Painter's Touch 2X Ultra Cover Paint + Primer in "Satin Oasis Blue" with a clear coat over it.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Aug 15, 2022)

Very nice bike.
Here's my recent restoration of '74 Le Tour.




Opaque red, orig owner(bought from).


----------



## CavemanJoe (Aug 15, 2022)

Nice upgrade on the pedals. Excellent choice!  It's amazing to see bikes that are almost 50 years old in such nice condition. Back in 1974 older bikes would just be rusted wrecks.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 16, 2022)

Love riding my 74 Le Tour. Found it in Craig’s List nearby 4 years ago.


----------



## juvela (Aug 16, 2022)

-----

recall finding it odd that the launch edition of the model was yet fitted with steel wheel rims and those ghastly Union 40U pedals...

a poor buy in the context of the contemporary market

---

if you are going to be getting a polyester leisure suit to ride it in remember to leave the zipper open down to the waist so you can show off all your chest hair & gold neck chains

you should also have a razor cut hairstyle and be smoking a menthol...

the ladies will love it!  🤣


-----


----------



## CavemanJoe (Aug 16, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> recall finding it odd that the launch edition of the model was yet fitted with steel wheel rims and those ghastly Union 40U pedals...
> 
> ...



These were a big step up back then from balloon tire coaster brake bikes, 3-speeds, and the Varsity. Those Union pedals, though, are truly "humble".
One definitely did need to wear a leisure suit open down to the waist to show off the qiana shirt with all the beautiful artwork  printed on it, as well as the gold chains and chest hair. They really went well with white plastic platform shoes with a matching belt. Chics did dig it back in '74.


----------



## juvela (Aug 16, 2022)

-----

had forgot to include the platform shoes; fine job on your part in remembering them

also the rider would be advised to take a dip in Acqua Velva prior to setting out on a ride

remember: if you can't grow your mutton chop sideburns in time there are always stick-ons

sounds like you have it all covered!   🤣 


-----


----------



## CavemanJoe (Aug 16, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> had forgot to include the platform shoes; fine job on your part in remembering them
> 
> ...



Oops! Forgot the moustache! Hai Karate vs Acqua Velva?


----------



## fattyre (Aug 16, 2022)

If you wear a leisure suit, how would one be able to see your striped tube socks?


----------



## Tim s (Aug 17, 2022)

I think the brother in law in Christmas Vacation had a leisure suit on at one point in the movie. The bikes look good gentlemen. I have a couple of Le Tours and Super Le Tours, all nice riding and looking. Not a lot of people collecting 10 speeds yet here in the mid Atlantic and that’s ok with me. If kept indoors they held up nicely and they are easily brought back to life. Tim


----------



## Quakertownrich (Aug 18, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> recall finding it odd that the launch edition of the model was yet fitted with steel wheel rims and those ghastly Union 40U pedals...
> 
> ...



It really strikes me odd the Le Tour was to be the Super Sports successor, but the SS had aluminum alloy rims?? OA only about 3lbs lighter a bike than the SS.
BTW Tim, i love that Kool lemon Le Tour out front there, very nice.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks Rich, here is another pic of that bike. Tim


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 19, 2022)

Tim s said:


> Thanks Rich, here is another pic of that bike. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1682121



Love the Kool Lemon color. I have a 1973 Continental in this paint.


----------



## jeffklim (Aug 20, 2022)

Quakertownrich said:


> Very nice bike.
> Here's my recent restoration of '74 Le Tour.
> 
> View attachment 1680546
> Opaque red, orig owner(bought from).



so nice! had one in 1975 bought one like it this spring i  love it. the one i bought recently has full chrome front forks . and was the handlebar tape originally red?


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 20, 2022)

jeffklim said:


> so nice! had one in 1975 bought one like it this spring i  love it. the one i bought recently has full chrome front forks . and was the handlebar tape originally red?



If you look in the 75 catalog its shown with black tape but one as the buyer could opt for the matching color tape I guess. I read somewhere that full chromed forks were dealer replacements.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Aug 21, 2022)

jeffklim said:


> so nice! had one in 1975 bought one like it this spring i  love it. the one i bought recently has full chrome front forks . and was the handlebar tape originally red?



No, it was black. I think red looks better. Same for my Sports Tourer in Opaque red.


----------



## juvela (Aug 21, 2022)

-----





---

what is the Schwinn name for the pearlescent orangish colour seen here in Tim s's photo?

thank you for any information. 😉


-----


----------



## Quakertownrich (Aug 22, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> View attachment 1683366
> 
> ...



You had it right, mostly. Its pearlescent orange.


----------



## jeffklim (Aug 27, 2022)

Quakertownrich said:


> No, it was black. I think red looks better. Same for my Sports Tourer in Opaque red.
> 
> View attachment 1683791



That's sharp!


----------



## jeffklim (Aug 27, 2022)

jeffklim said:


> That's sharp!



where could i get the same tape?


----------



## jeffklim (Aug 27, 2022)

jeffklim said:


> where could i get the same tape?



and are those the shifter levers at the end of the handlebars?


----------



## Quakertownrich (Aug 29, 2022)

jeffklim said:


> where could i get the same tape?



Ebay.

Those are barcon shifters, orig to bike.


----------

